# eFest Batteries



## Rob Fisher (1/2/19)

When I was in Germany last year I got some chargers and batteries from the eFest booth and my 6 port LUC V6 eFest charger has been a stalwart in the charging game for a long time.

I like the eFest 18650's because the wraps are resilient and not too thick and maybe it's in my mind but for my 28-watt vape style seem to give me outstanding battery life.

I'm surprised not more vendors don't stock eFest chargers and batteries?

The other bonus is they come in their own battery cases which is another win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (1/2/19)

I too have always held these in high regard. Whereas all my Samsungs and Sony's have lifespan (and a short one at that) my four year old eFest battery is still running strong! 

I too wouldn't mind a few should we find a local vendor.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/19)

Baby Choo inspecting the incoming stock and she is happy that all the stock are authentics!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/2/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I too have always held these in high regard. Whereas all my Samsungs and Sony's have lifespan (and a short one at that) my four year old eFest battery is still running strong!
> 
> I too wouldn't mind a few should we find a local vendor.



I think I cleaned Vapealicious out of stock! Hope they will be restocking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/19)

@Rob Fisher if I recall correctly there was something Efest did wrong with their batteries a few years ago
And then the vendors stopped stocking them. 
Cant remember if it was that the underlying cell didnt match the specs they claimed

I like the battery covers though
Maybe Efest have improved their situation more recently

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/2/19)

PS - some of my old purple Efests are still in service. I got them around 2014/2015
Use them now in the VTC Mini for tame MTL vapes. 

And their battery wraps are still PERFECT. Definitely one of the best lasting battery wraps Ive had. None of them have torn in years. 

My LG browns have torn a bit - even the Samsung 25Rs - and some of those that have little tears are way younger than the Efests.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (8/2/19)

Last week I also got an 20700 from Vapealicious. It was the only place that sells a 30A battery close to me. And it kicks on a mech. Much better than the Sanyo's that you find at most shops.

The salmon wrap is the first thing that you notice. You can actually feel the quality.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fidola13 (9/2/19)

Efest batteries are rewraps and have overstated specs. I’ll only use batteries from the manufacturers that actually make their own batteries such as Samsung LG and Sony and purchased only through reputable companies with guaranteed authenticity. Lots of counterfeit batteries on sites like amazon and eBay. 


https://moochreviews.com/efest-purple-35a-3700mah-21700-battery/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/2/19)

Letter to Efest from Mooch (3 years ago)


_"..._
_While I have been frustrated with your exaggerated current ratings, I always posted the test results because there is usually a decent 20A battery underneath the wrap. But attacking my professional integrity is a step too far. You damn better well have rock solid evidence when you do something like that but all you put forward are veiled accusations._

_The only thing I have as a battery tester is my reputation and the trust people have in my testing and its results.You insinuated that I faked my test results for the small top cap, 3-prong version of the Efest 35A 3000mAh battery because that's the best way for me to get attention. Not only is that preposterous and untrue but in my opinion your accusations are frighteningly childish for the customer service department of such a large company...._

_My conclusion that one of the Efest 35A 3000mAh versions is a 10A battery doesn't just depend on test results. That battery is also visually identical to the 10A-rated LG MH1. Both sets of Efest batteries I tested checked out as genuine via their verification codes and others have reported getting this version and finding it can't even fire up a mod at 50W. Efest, your own verification system says these are genuine Efest batteries!...._

_I am astounded by your reaction to my testing. This is not some sort of issue that can be interpreted or debated. There is no denying that there are at least three versions of your 35A 3000mAh battery now available and that one of them is identical to the LG MH1. All of the batteries involved have passed Efest's authentication checks. In my ...opinion it seems that there are only two reasonable possibilities here; you don't know about everything that's being wrapped or there are counterfeits that can fool your authentication system. I'm not sure which is worst...."_


When Battery Mooch revealed the truth about Efest's lies I was using the so-called 35A battery. In those days it was "safe" because it was a decent 20A battery and we were not into sub-ohming.

Efest may have sorted out the issues but I will never buy their batteries again. All companies make "mistakes" but my judgement of them is based on how they resolve the matter. The way they treated Mooch was disgusting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/19)

eFest's charging in the new Golisi charger! I love this charger!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/2/19)

Can that charger çharge bigger batteries also, or just 18650?


----------



## Silver (15/2/19)

Charger looks great @Rob Fisher 
I like the voltage readouts


----------



## CMMACKEM (15/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> When I was in Germany last year I got some chargers and batteries from the eFest booth and my 6 port LUC V6 eFest charger has been a stalwart in the charging game for a long time.
> 
> I like the eFest 18650's because the wraps are resilient and not too thick and maybe it's in my mind but for my 28-watt vape style seem to give me outstanding battery life.
> 
> ...



Chargers used to be everywhere. I still have and using the bluetooth 6 bay charger.

Would love to buy some of their batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/19)

Silver said:


> Charger looks great @Rob Fisher
> I like the voltage readouts



Yip me too! Very happy with it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Chargers used to be everywhere. I still have and using the bluetooth 6 bay charger.
> 
> Would love to buy some of their batteries.



And the one and only Vendor who did stock them is sold out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/19)

Really happy with my Golisi charger!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/2/19)

Still no stock at Vapealicious

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

